# It's Hamza's Birthday!!



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hamza,

Have a super wonderful birthday!! 

Happy Happy Birthday !!

and many many more happy birthdays to come.
 ​


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HAPPYBIRHTDAYHAPPY BIRTHDAYHAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMZA* .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL WELL WELL...another SPECIAL DAY TO CELEBRATE!! I just LOVE BIRTHDAYS! Squeaks and I are flying by with very SPECIAL WISHES

*TO CELEBRATE WITH GUSTO ON YOUR BIRTHDAY, HAMZA!!*

ALL THE VERY BEST!!

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hamza, hope you see this today as i have not seen much trends from you lately


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Hamza!!!  

I hope you have a wonderful 16th birthday with your family & friends, feathered and non-feathered....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, HAMZA!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wishing you a very *HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* Hamza.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Hamza! I hope you have had a wonderful day!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Best wishes for a wonderful birthday!

Linda


----------

